# Socal DA Map



## focomoso (Mar 13, 2018)

If anyone's interested, I've started putting together a google map of the SoCal DA teams. I only have next year's U12 LA teams so far, but it's a start.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=13nTFHu5uPqgAuc2zDSWmhK_4HU5ekcJ-&usp=sharing

I tried to locate the teams where they practice, not where they play their games (or where the club has their offices). Let me know if I've messed anything up.

Thanks


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 13, 2018)

focomoso said:


> If anyone's interested, I've started putting together a google map of the SoCal DA teams. I only have next year's U12 LA teams so far, but it's a start.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=13nTFHu5uPqgAuc2zDSWmhK_4HU5ekcJ-&usp=sharing
> 
> ...


OC Surf/formerly WCFC is also in Irvine


----------



## hattrick3 (Mar 13, 2018)

I think the practice fields for some of the teams are not correct.

FCGS @ Veterans Park in Pomona
TFA @ Esteban Torres HS in LA
LAUFA @ LA City College
LAG @ StubHub


----------



## Dargle (Mar 13, 2018)

That Westside/Santa Monica area is a noticeable DA desert, especially when you factor in traffic.  Could be 30-45 minutes from some of the DAs, but in late afternoon on weekday practices, it also easily could be 2 hours.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 13, 2018)

hattrick3 said:


> I think the practice fields for some of the teams are not correct.
> 
> FCGS @ Veterans Park in Pomona
> TFA @ Esteban Torres HS in LA
> ...


Thanks, I'll update the map.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 13, 2018)

Updated: https://drive.google.com/open?id=13nTFHu5uPqgAuc2zDSWmhK_4HU5ekcJ-&usp=sharing


----------



## focomoso (Mar 13, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> OC Surf/formerly WCFC is also in Irvine


They play in the San Diego region, though, don't they?


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 14, 2018)

focomoso said:


> They play in the San Diego region, though, don't they?


No, WCFC, now, OC Surf,  practices locally,


----------



## MWN (Mar 16, 2018)

I thought legends was at Silverlakes.  Arsenal DA practices in Ontario and some college in Riverside I think.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 18, 2018)

MWN said:


> I thought legends was at Silverlakes.  Arsenal DA practices in Ontario and some college in Riverside I think.


Arsenal DA practices at Norco College on 3rd Street with the exception of the u12 (this year).


----------



## megnation (Mar 19, 2018)

Pateadores practices at UC Irvine or Orange Coast College. Where you currently have Pateadores is actually closer to where Strikers FC practices.


----------



## Buddhabman (Mar 20, 2018)

Dargle said:


> That Westside/Santa Monica area is a noticeable DA desert, especially when you factor in traffic.  Could be 30-45 minutes from some of the DAs, but in late afternoon on weekday practices, it also easily could be 2 hours.


LA United FC 
Total Futbol Academy
LAFC  
are all near downtown LA   instead of going to the Orange County DA's


----------



## mirage (Mar 20, 2018)

This is for what age group?  The total number of clubs is much less for olders (U16~U19).

Could not tell from the thread title....


----------



## Dargle (Mar 20, 2018)

Buddhabman said:


> LA United FC
> Total Futbol Academy
> LAFC
> are all near downtown LA   instead of going to the Orange County DA's


Those are definitely three of the closest options, miles-wise, if you are on the Westside (along with Real SoCal in Woodland Hills), but actually getting there in a reasonable time is tough.  Driving east, especially on the 10 freeway, after about 3 pm is pretty awful (much faster to drive west).  Easily could take an hour-and-a-half to two hours in rush hour traffic from West LA, let alone Santa Monica or the Palisades.  The worst is going to Cal State LA where LAFC is now located.  TFA is sometimes better depending upon the practice start times, but 8:30-10 pm practices for the 2007s and 2008s - 9 and 10 year-olds - is not exactly ideal.  Hard to get home at 11 or later on school nights.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 20, 2018)

mirage said:


> This is for what age group?  The total number of clubs is much less for olders (U16~U19).
> 
> Could not tell from the thread title....


Right now I only have the LA - U12s. When I have some time, I'll add the SD teams and the olders.


----------



## mirage (Mar 20, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Right now I only have the LA - U12s. When I have some time, I'll add the SD teams and the olders.


So only the first year.

Actually, to make it more meaningful, you might consider showing how the number of clubs reduces with age grouping.  It require those who go onto older ages to drive further to find full academies.  By the time U17/16 rolls around, there are less than 10 clubs from Santa Barbara to San Diego that has DA status.
http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-boys-u-15-17-19-club-map

Also would help if the thread title is retitled to U12 DA Map....


----------



## oh canada (Mar 21, 2018)

Well done, great work.  Content that is actually helpful to others.


----------

